# Lance Movie Trailer



## HolyBull (Nov 27, 2008)

I just saw this trailer posted

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMTPvXtvkZU

I'm going to watch it


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll probably watch it on hulu or netflix. Why wouldn't I? It's an interesting story and not like I hate the guy.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I like Ben Foster but, why no Texan accent?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

delete


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Ben Foster actually used "drugs" go get in to character, he says.
TIFF: Actor Ben Foster says he took performance enhancing drugs to play Lance Armstrong | Toronto Star


> I came away with is that drugs work — they work,


Didn't explain _which_ drugs.

The comments at the end are entertaining, as they always are.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Why the hell did they get Landry(Jesse Plemons) for Floyd.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

pittcanna said:


> Why the hell did they get Landry(Jesse Plemons) for Floyd.


He is the best part of the movie


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

I just watched Cycling's Greatest Fraud a 45min. documetary abut ole' Lance and his cheating. I didn't want to waste my time on this guy, he cheated as did a lot of the riders so I figured what else could there be to the story. I got my Lance doping information from news stories and the Oprah thing.

So after watching the documntary he was even worse than my limated knowledge allowed my imagination to forcast. He was just a mean person and I hope he loses every damn thing he has disapear never to be heard from again.

Thats just mean


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

go do it said:


> He was just a mean person and I hope he loses every damn thing...


One of the commentors said of this method actor:


> I was a regular extra on a tv show as a kid and he was the star. Without a doubt, he is the biggest jerk I have ever met in my life.


Gets right into the character, I guess.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Local Hero said:


>


Looks like it could be interesting - we'll see.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

.je said:


> Ben Foster actually used "drugs" go get in to character, he says.
> TIFF: Actor Ben Foster says he took performance enhancing drugs to play Lance Armstrong | Toronto Star


"Performance enhancing" : for his acting or for his cycling ?


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

Looks good enough to drop $20 and a few hours on it.

Trivia alert: Dustin Hoffman is in the film. Those of you who are not dinosaurs may not know that cyclists were tantalized for years and years in the 70's and 80's by pre-production of a film based on the book "The Yellow Jersey", in which doping is featured prominently in the plot, and in which Hoffman was to star. It never happened. Scuttlebutt was that Hoffman was too difficult to work with, and then he got fat and old, and then "American Flyers" flopped at the box office.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

If the movie is anything close to what is suggested in the advance stuff coming out, then it should further tarnish and corrode what remains of Armstrong's image. That's enough for me to be willing to pay to see it. I'm in.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It looks interesting, and I'd probably go and see it. But I have a hard time thinking that a movie about a guy cheating in a fairly obscure sport (to most Americans) is going to do very well.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

pmf said:


> It looks interesting, and I'd probably go and see it. But I have a hard time thinking that a movie about a guy cheating in a fairly obscure sport (to most Americans) is going to do very well.


luckily english spoken movies have a slightly larger audience than the US :thumbsup:


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

He wanted to get into character so much that he doped, but he didn't at least try to sleep with Sheryl Crow? 

Guy's a looser. Maybe even a moreon. :lol:


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

mpre53 said:


> He wanted to get into character so much that he doped, but he didn't at least try to sleep with Sheryl Crow?
> 
> Guy's a looser. Maybe even a moreon. :lol:


That we know of.


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

Armstrong is one of the most recognizable and divisive individuals on the planet. Even my suburban USA baby boomer sister who hasn't ridden a bike since she was 12 has an opinion on him. 

The director is one of the most respected directors alive. The film has worldwide interest, it was made without a huge budget, and will easily make money.


----------



## Jackhammer (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm glad to see Walsh's search for the truth is over!

He's as big a fraud as Cancer Jesus.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

honkinunit said:


> Armstrong is one of the most recognizable and divisive individuals on the planet. Even my suburban USA baby boomer sister who hasn't ridden a bike since she was 12 has an opinion on him.
> 
> The director is one of the most respected directors alive. The film has worldwide interest, it was made without a huge budget, and will easily make money.


We will see- the movie business is tough, and a huge budget means its less likely to make money.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

First off, it is a cycling movie. I will watch it just because of that. I don't think there will be anything new in it. We now know what went on. A lot of noncyclists will watch it just to see how this all came about. 
As for the lead actor using PED's. I think that was just stupid. Telling people about it only made it worse. I think it was a promotional ploy.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

80turbota said:


> As for the lead actor using PED's. I think that was just stupid.


That's Hollywood. Countless A-listers take PEDs, get surgeries, etc. Marky Marks got on the sauce for Pain & Gain. And there's no doubt in my mind that Ben Afleck took steroids for Batman. 

Ironically, here's Afleck in an anti-steroid short:


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

mpre53 said:


> He wanted to get into character so much that he doped, but he didn't at least try to sleep with Sheryl Crow?
> 
> Guy's a looser. Maybe even a moreon. :lol:


If he really wanted to get into the part he would have removed a testicle too.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> That's Hollywood. Countless A-listers take PEDs, get surgeries, etc. Marky Marks got on the sauce for Pain & Gain. And there's no doubt in my mind that Ben Afleck took steroids for Batman.


Yeah, I don't get why people care - it's not like doing PEDs for a movie role is sporting fraud.


----------



## Jackhammer (Sep 23, 2014)

AJL said:


> Yeah, I don't get why people care - it's not like doing PEDs for a movie role is sporting fraud.


No it's acting fraud. They're supposed to be.....acting.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Johnny Depp wasn't a _real_ pirate, I want a refund.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Coolhand said:


> Johnny Depp wasn't a _real_ pirate, I want a refund.



Yes, but he was so darn good and entertaining that it negates any fraudulent acting.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

love4himies said:


> Yes, but he was so darn good and entertaining that it negates any *fraudulent acting.*


Is that a pleonasm?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I am looking forward to it. I'll go right away. My daughter said earlier she'll go see it with me (big extra bonus). Great material for a movie! What it does for the sport can only be bad though, right? That's my thought anyway... But the trailer looks good!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I watched this last night, it was pretty good. Ben Foster did a great job imitating LA, especially on the bike.
It was helpful that they added captions whenever a new major character was introduced.
There was no filler and there seemed to be action all the way through.
The lady who did Betsy was spot-on.
Weird that Tyler Hamilton was mentioned only once. (when he left the team and they hired Landis)
There was also, no George Hincapie.
Nothing seemed cheesy and the filmmakers seemed to know what they were doing WRT pro cycling.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

honkinunit said:


> Looks good enough to drop $20 and a few hours on it.
> 
> Trivia alert: Dustin Hoffman is in the film. Those of you who are not dinosaurs may not know that cyclists were tantalized for years and years in the 70's and 80's by pre-production of a film based on the book "The Yellow Jersey", in which doping is featured prominently in the plot, and in which Hoffman was to star. It never happened. Scuttlebutt was that Hoffman was too difficult to work with, and then he got fat and old, and then "American Flyers" flopped at the box office.


Good memory Sir, we must both be around the same age. Sigh. By the way, the Yellow Jersey is still the best bike novel I've ever read.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Watched the movie (The Program) the other night as well. Seems pretty accurate based on all I've read. I enjoyed the movie.

Also ended up watching Lance Armstrong's BBC interview on YouTube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCJk3fAZvcE


----------



## igor99 (May 31, 2011)

Is this thing ever going to be in the theaters in the US or video?


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I googled and found that it is supposed to be released in the U.S. in March of this year.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

I watched it on Kodi


----------



## igor99 (May 31, 2011)

hawker12 said:


> I googled and found that it is supposed to be released in the U.S. in March of this year.


Thank you! Your google skills are much better than mine.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

finally found the movie - iTunes

wife and I really enjoyed it last night. The movie taught us nothing new that hasn't been beaten to death, but it was entertaining to see it all put into dramatic action.

Jesse Plemons was spot on .. though maybe not as smiley as the real Floyd.

made me no less and no more a Lance hater


----------

